# 3 mile rubble



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

We know the bay/pass area pretty well. The 3 mile bridge rubble has been a lil hard to find as we wanted to add it to our list. I have the public coordinates listed and have made a couple (2) attempts to find the area but can't seem to follow my gps correctly or something. Always trying to take me out to casino beach area then a few miles south. We may end up just heading out of the pass a few miles and look for boats if all else fails. Going to recheck the gps entry on my sonar and make sure it is correct, then try again. NOT looking for anyone here to tell me gps #'s or landmarks or any of that, just some general help with following my sonar correctly . Heck we even talked about just going to where the boats are and doing a spot entry of that gps. . Oh well, thanks to anyone in advance for any helpful info. AND, I don't think I'm gonna go pick a fight with those AJ's again anytime soon !!! My baby and I got beat to a pulp getting one a piece and letting about 3 go. It's REAL big game fishing (for us) nad actually a bit much. Prefer the horse sized mangroves


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

I can not attest to the structure still being there, as I have never fished it. Often these low relief structures will cover and uncover with sand. 

Something else to consider. In Boat-Dudes screen shot, the GPS coordinate only goes out to three decimal places. Three decimal places in lat/long have an accuracy of more than +/- 300 horizontal feet. Meaning it could be more than 300 feet in any direction from what your MFD shows. Do several figure-8s all around the "supposed reef" and see if you can find it. 

On my MFD, 99% of all the public reefs I fish have secondary and tertiary waypoints of the actual structure and not what is shown.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

80,000 tons and has a 30ft relief trust me if you miss that there is issues with your bottom machine. That one single spot is bigger then all of the I-10 rubble combined.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Interesting... I have never fished there. I'm assuming its a catch all reef? Trigs, reds, snaps, mangs, mingo, etc? 

This is my opinion, but I personally believe they way overestimate the vertical relief heights. Especially with rubble, culverts, bridge decks, stuff that consist of smaller fragments that can roll move and shift.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

That reef is insanely big, I have personally rolled over it and was shocked, AJ galore. You can catch a lot there but no monkey pox.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

As you can see there is a huge AJ shortage in the gulf.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

If you leave from the Red buoy in Pcola pass and head 11.7 miles at a compass heading of 145' you will be right in the box pictured above. That box of green triangles is 6.46 miles west to east and 1.45 miles north to south. There are 142 reefs just in the "pattern" (I think) plus a bunch random inside the box.. The triangles are all about 1/4 mile apart and there will be boats everywhere on a calm day.

And you can't see any boats out there from Pcola pass unless you know the compass heading and have very good eyes.



https://myfwc.maps.arcgis.com/apps/View/index.html?appid=4675e1db32ac43a9a4308e757965d17d


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

softbutchharley said:


> We know the bay/pass area pretty well. The 3 mile bridge rubble has been a lil hard to find as we wanted to add it to our list. I have the public coordinates listed and have made a couple (2) attempts to find the area but can't seem to follow my gps correctly or something. Always trying to take me out to casino beach area then a few miles south. We may end up just heading out of the pass a few miles and look for boats if all else fails. Going to recheck the gps entry on my sonar and make sure it is correct, then try again. NOT looking for anyone here to tell me gps #'s or landmarks or any of that, just some general help with following my sonar correctly . Heck we even talked about just going to where the boats are and doing a spot entry of that gps. . Oh well, thanks to anyone in advance for any helpful info. AND, I don't think I'm gonna go pick a fight with those AJ's again anytime soon !!! My baby and I got beat to a pulp getting one a piece and letting about 3 go. It's REAL big game fishing (for us) nad actually a bit much. Prefer the horse sized mangroves


I'm sure your gps is operating correctly.
So yes, I'd go over those 2 particular coordinates to ensure they were entered correctly.
Maybe the numbers are duplicated with different location names?
Or Entered as 30 11.505 for the 3-mile rubble, but was actually entered as 30 18.505 which is near the casino beach reef area?
Just a thought. I not going to say how many times I've done this very thing. One day I'll buy the loaded sd card


----------



## Flightpipe (Mar 15, 2017)

All you need is a spare card. Artificial Reefs Download the GPX file and load it into your machine. The GPX file in the link is updated with all the 3 mile rubble, but the excel file is not fyi.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> As you can see there is a huge AJ shortage in the gulf.


those all look like lesser amberjacks to me,,,


----------

